# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Casey Braxton

## Perdita

Home and Away star Lincoln Younes has revealed that his character will face a new enemy in an upcoming storyline.

Casey Braxton is sentenced to weekend detention for his part in a botched robbery, and he soon becomes the target of fellow inmate Courtney (Joshua Brennan).

"Casey is trying to keep to himself," Younes told TV Week. "It's a juvenile detention centre, so it's not at the serious end of prisons, but it's still quite dangerous because there are a lot of precarious situations in which he finds himself.

"He's just trying not to draw too much attention [to himself]. Courtney is obviously the stereotypical prison bully and he instantly targets Casey."

New Home and Away character - prison education officer Zac Maguire (Charlie Clausen) - steps in to help Casey.

"[Casey]'s grateful to Zac for that, but he also doesn't know why Zac's helping him," Younes explained.

When Casey returns home, he is left feeling "betrayed" after discovering that Brax has allowed Kyle to move in with them. He also has to face his unresolved love triangle with Sasha and Tamara.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Casey Braxton has a nerve-wracking time as he faces trial over the fatal shooting of his father Danny.

Viewers will see that the court proceedings get off to a bad start for the Braxtons when the prosecutor paints a damning portrait of their activities, and Casey (Lincoln Younes) ends up having a panic attack when the situation looks bleak.

Things improve slightly when Kyle (Nic Westaway) gives evidence in support of Casey, while mystery girl Tamara also testifies.

However, when it's Natalie Davison's turn to speak, the prosecution attempts to discredit her and her testimony is considered questionableâ¦


Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, January 30 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2013), homeawayjsk (22-01-2013)

----------


## alan45

Home and Away's Casey Braxton faces his judgement day on UK screens early next month as his court case comes to an end.

The Summer Bay teenager has a tough time ahead in the coming days as he stands trial for armed robbery and the murder of his father Danny.

Casey's experience in court proves to be a mixed bag as the prosecution do a good job of discrediting him - but he has the support of Natalie Davison, his half-brother Kyle Bennett and mystery girl Tamara, who all give evidence in his defence.

As the jury retires to deliberate the two charges, Casey (Lincoln Younes) spends some last-minute quality time with Brax and Heath - fearful that it'll be the last time they'll be together for a while.

When news later emerges that the verdicts are in, Casey struggles to remain calm and urges his siblings to look out for each other if he does end up behind bars.

At court, Casey finally hears his fate - but will it be good news or bad?


Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 5 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2013)

----------


## alan45

Home and Away's Casey Braxton faces his judgement day on UK screens early next month as his court case comes to an end.

The Summer Bay teenager has a tough time ahead in the coming days as he stands trial for armed robbery and the murder of his father Danny.

Casey's experience in court proves to be a mixed bag as the prosecution do a good job of discrediting him - but he has the support of Natalie Davison, his half-brother Kyle Bennett and mystery girl Tamara, who all give evidence in his defence.

As the jury retires to deliberate the two charges, Casey (Lincoln Younes) spends some last-minute quality time with Brax and Heath - fearful that it'll be the last time they'll be together for a while.

When news later emerges that the verdicts are in, Casey struggles to remain calm and urges his siblings to look out for each other if he does end up behind bars.

At court, Casey finally hears his fate - but will it be good news or bad?


Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 5 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## alan45

Home and Away's Casey Braxton has been one of the show's most prominent characters in recent months, which have been a period of mixed fortunes for the young River Boy.

On UK screens, Casey is currently serving periodic detention following last year's robbery and shooting incident with his villainous father Danny. However, his new relationship with Tamara Kingsley (Kelly Paterniti) has finally given him something to smile about in recent episodes.

We recently caught up with Lincoln Younes, who plays Casey, for a quick chat about his current storylines and life at Home and Away.

It's been a dramatic year for Casey. How have you felt about these recent big storylines?
"I've loved it. Bigger storylines mean more content and emotions to work with, and it keeps the job interesting for both myself and hopefully the audience!"

Which scenes or stories have been the most challenging to film?
"Physically the most challenging was when Casey was kidnapped by Kyle, and we filmed those scenes in the Flinders Ranges in South Australia. The heat, the flies and being chained to a car in the middle of nowhere for 12 hours was very different to a day of filming on the beach! 

"The extreme conditions did help me get into Casey's mindset, and Parachilna is a beautiful part of Australia, so although it was one of the hardest storylines, I also took away some of the best memories."

Having Casey serving periodic detention has given you a chance to show him in a different environment again. Have you enjoyed that?
"Yes, taking Casey outside the comfort of Summer Bay again has helped in showing a more stoic, mature version of himself. As soon as Casey is in the detention centre, he has a run-in with Courtney and is put under pressure to make some tough choices. 

"It is Casey's turn to make his own decisions and we discover more of Casey as his own man."

Why do you think Casey isn't keeping his head down and staying out of trouble in jail?
"Well he does his best, but through various conflicts, he realises he needs to tackle the Courtney problem head on, for better or for worse. He can't keep hiding and passively being victimised."

Romance-wise, do you think Casey is better suited to Tamara or Sasha?
"Casey has a strong connection to both, and he can't seem to put the history he shared with Tamara in the desert behind him. I think Casey and Tamara are better suited, purely because she doesn't let him become too down or introspective."

Is there anything you haven't explored with Casey that you'd be really keen to do in the future?
"Happiness. I would like to see Casey be genuinely happy for an extended amount of time without something happening to him, but I suppose it comes with the territory for him!"

Can you give us any hints on what you're filming at the moment? Is it a happy time for Casey, or still a dramatic one?
"I'm sworn to secrecy but I can say there is more drama to come - it is Summer Bay after all!"

Do you think Casey will ever become good friends with his half-brother Kyle?
"It will be pretty tough to forgive him and for Kyle to earn Casey's respect, but they do share blood, so you never know."

How do you feel about having Kate Ritchie on set at the moment? Are you hoping to share any scenes with her?
"Kate was such a huge part of the show and I understand why it's a job you would want to come back to. It's an honour to have her back - hopefully we get some scenes together!"

Would you like to stick around on Home and Away for a long time yet, or are you eager to explore other roles?
"I'm happy being on the show for now, but certainly in the future I will look to the US for other roles."

You must be pleased to see Luke Mitchell (Romeo) finding success in the US after leaving Summer Bay.
"I am so unbelievably happy for him. He and Rebecca [Breeds] are very close friends of mine and it is so reassuring when you see good things happening to good people. He's gonna kill it!"

What are your hobbies and interests outside of work?
"I like to stay fit and healthy, and that helps when keeping up with the demands of filming. I enjoy sport, movies, poker, video games and concerts. Nothing too crazy!"

Would you like to pay a promotional visit to the UK as Dan Ewing and Steve Peacocke have done in the past couple of years?
"Of course. I was lucky enough to have a personal holiday throughout London and Europe over our production break and would love to go back."

What's the best advice you've ever had when it comes to acting?
"Keep it real. If it's real, nothing else matters."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------


## alan45

Home and Away's Casey Braxton has been one of the show's most prominent characters in recent months, which have been a period of mixed fortunes for the young River Boy.

On UK screens, Casey is currently serving periodic detention following last year's robbery and shooting incident with his villainous father Danny. However, his new relationship with Tamara Kingsley (Kelly Paterniti) has finally given him something to smile about in recent episodes.

We recently caught up with Lincoln Younes, who plays Casey, for a quick chat about his current storylines and life at Home and Away.

It's been a dramatic year for Casey. How have you felt about these recent big storylines?
"I've loved it. Bigger storylines mean more content and emotions to work with, and it keeps the job interesting for both myself and hopefully the audience!"

Which scenes or stories have been the most challenging to film?
"Physically the most challenging was when Casey was kidnapped by Kyle, and we filmed those scenes in the Flinders Ranges in South Australia. The heat, the flies and being chained to a car in the middle of nowhere for 12 hours was very different to a day of filming on the beach! 

"The extreme conditions did help me get into Casey's mindset, and Parachilna is a beautiful part of Australia, so although it was one of the hardest storylines, I also took away some of the best memories."

Having Casey serving periodic detention has given you a chance to show him in a different environment again. Have you enjoyed that?
"Yes, taking Casey outside the comfort of Summer Bay again has helped in showing a more stoic, mature version of himself. As soon as Casey is in the detention centre, he has a run-in with Courtney and is put under pressure to make some tough choices. 

"It is Casey's turn to make his own decisions and we discover more of Casey as his own man."

Why do you think Casey isn't keeping his head down and staying out of trouble in jail?
"Well he does his best, but through various conflicts, he realises he needs to tackle the Courtney problem head on, for better or for worse. He can't keep hiding and passively being victimised."

Romance-wise, do you think Casey is better suited to Tamara or Sasha?
"Casey has a strong connection to both, and he can't seem to put the history he shared with Tamara in the desert behind him. I think Casey and Tamara are better suited, purely because she doesn't let him become too down or introspective."

Is there anything you haven't explored with Casey that you'd be really keen to do in the future?
"Happiness. I would like to see Casey be genuinely happy for an extended amount of time without something happening to him, but I suppose it comes with the territory for him!"

Can you give us any hints on what you're filming at the moment? Is it a happy time for Casey, or still a dramatic one?
"I'm sworn to secrecy but I can say there is more drama to come - it is Summer Bay after all!"

Do you think Casey will ever become good friends with his half-brother Kyle?
"It will be pretty tough to forgive him and for Kyle to earn Casey's respect, but they do share blood, so you never know."

How do you feel about having Kate Ritchie on set at the moment? Are you hoping to share any scenes with her?
"Kate was such a huge part of the show and I understand why it's a job you would want to come back to. It's an honour to have her back - hopefully we get some scenes together!"

Would you like to stick around on Home and Away for a long time yet, or are you eager to explore other roles?
"I'm happy being on the show for now, but certainly in the future I will look to the US for other roles."

You must be pleased to see Luke Mitchell (Romeo) finding success in the US after leaving Summer Bay.
"I am so unbelievably happy for him. He and Rebecca [Breeds] are very close friends of mine and it is so reassuring when you see good things happening to good people. He's gonna kill it!"

What are your hobbies and interests outside of work?
"I like to stay fit and healthy, and that helps when keeping up with the demands of filming. I enjoy sport, movies, poker, video games and concerts. Nothing too crazy!"

Would you like to pay a promotional visit to the UK as Dan Ewing and Steve Peacocke have done in the past couple of years?
"Of course. I was lucky enough to have a personal holiday throughout London and Europe over our production break and would love to go back."

What's the best advice you've ever had when it comes to acting?
"Keep it real. If it's real, nothing else matters."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's UK fans see Casey Braxton's prison ordeal take a terrifying turn next month as he is stabbed by fellow inmate Courtney Freeman.

Casey (Lincoln Younes) finds himself in Courtney's bad books yet again after trying to undermine the bully's position as top dog at the jail.

Discovering that Courtney (Joshua Brennan) has asked Jamie Sharpe to start running drugs for him, Casey urges Jamie not to go along with it - encouraging him to stand up for himself and be his own man for once.

Despite the previous bad blood between the Braxtons and the Sharpes, Casey is genuinely trying to look out for Jamie (Hugo Johnstone-Burt), but he finds it difficult to get through to him.

Later, Courtney decides to show Jamie who is boss by getting him on his own and beating him up.

When Casey plays the hero by intervening, he is stabbed with a shiv by Courtneyâ¦


Â© Channel 5
Jamie is targeted.



Â© Channel 5
Casey is concerned for Jamie.



Â© Channel 5
Courtney is trying to reassert his authority.



Â© Channel 5
Courtney goes to hit Casey after he intervenes.



Â© Channel 5
Courtney and Casey fight.



Â© Channel 5
Casey is seriously wounded.



Â© Channel 5
Jamie sees that Casey has been stabbed by Courtney.



Â© Channel 5
Jamie calls for help.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, April 4 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Chann

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Casey Braxton will punch half-brother Kyle after discovering that he has been secretly pursuing his girlfriend Tamara Kingsley.

Casey (Lincoln Younes) is happily oblivious as Kyle shows a romantic interest in Tamara in upcoming episodes, but it doesn't take long before the truth comes out.

Tamara stays loyal to Casey by repeatedly rejecting Kyle's advances as she isn't interested in him. However, things get awkward when Casey's mother Cheryl notices Kyle's attraction to Tamara at Bianca and Heath's engagement party.

Kelly Paterniti, who plays Tamara, told TV Week: "Cheryl clocks Kyle's interest in Tamara and announces it to the party. Needless to say, it's pretty awkward and Casey loses his cool.

"Things get quite heated because alcohol is involved. It all gets a bit dramatic and Casey ends up punching Kyle."


Casey is also shocked that Tamara didn't tell him what Kyle (Nic Westaway) was up to.

Paterniti added: "After the bust-up, Casey is pretty angry at Tamara. They have a rule to remain open and honest with each other, and she hasn't been."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia, and late April on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Coming up on Home and Away, Casey Braxton has to decide whether to name his attacker after being stabbed in prison.

As Casey (Lincoln Younes) recovers in hospital, Zac MacGuire (Charlie Clausen) advises him to give a statement about what happened, as there's a chance that his sentence would then be reduced to 'time served'.

Casey's girlfriend Tamara Kingsley (Kelly Paterniti) is excited to hear that he could be released, but Casey isn't sure whether he should expose Courtney's guilt.

Having befriended Jamie Sharpe, Casey worries that his mate will bear the brunt of Courtney's bullying if he isn't around, so he refuses to make a statement unless Jamie's safety can be guaranteed with a transfer.

Hurt by the feeling that Casey is choosing prison code over a life with her, Tamara gives him a big ultimatum - if he chooses not to give the statement, then they are over. What will Casey decide?


Â© Channel 5
Tamara visits Casey.



Â© Channel 5
Zac tries to convince Casey to report Courtney.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, April 8 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Casey Braxton struggles to forgive half-brother Kyle after being betrayed by him.

Casey (Lincoln Younes) is livid after Kyle (Nic Westaway) makes a move on his girlfriend Tamara Kingsley.

Brax (Steve Peacocke) is quick to take action by kicking Kyle out of the Braxton house and moving him into the caravan park. However, it's not enough for Casey, who also wants his sibling to be fired from Angelo's.

When Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher) witnesses a heated argument between Casey and Kyle, he warns Brax to sort it out as he doesn't want any more trouble in Summer Bay.

Afterwards, a stressed-out Brax tries his best to get Kyle and Casey to make amends, but this only leads to even more tension.

Eventually realising that things can't go on like this, Casey forces Kyle into a car and drives off with him. Will this give the brothers time to reconcile, or is there more drama ahead?


Â© Channel 5
Brax tries to stop Casey and Kyle from fighting.



Â© Channel 5
Brax tries to stop Casey and Kyle from fighting.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, May 13 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Casey Braxton struggles to forgive half-brother Kyle after being betrayed by him.

Casey (Lincoln Younes) is livid after Kyle (Nic Westaway) makes a move on his girlfriend Tamara Kingsley.

Brax (Steve Peacocke) is quick to take action by kicking Kyle out of the Braxton house and moving him into the caravan park. However, it's not enough for Casey, who also wants his sibling to be fired from Angelo's.

When Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher) witnesses a heated argument between Casey and Kyle, he warns Brax to sort it out as he doesn't want any more trouble in Summer Bay.

Afterwards, a stressed-out Brax tries his best to get Kyle and Casey to make amends, but this only leads to even more tension.

Eventually realising that things can't go on like this, Casey forces Kyle into a car and drives off with him. Will this give the brothers time to reconcile, or is there more drama ahead?


Â© Channel 5
Brax tries to stop Casey and Kyle from fighting.



Â© Channel 5
Brax tries to stop Casey and Kyle from fighting.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, May 13 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Casey Braxton is arrested as the next stage of Adam Sharpe's vengeful plan plays out.

Casey (Lincoln Younes) is spending some quality time playing video games with Jett James (Will McDonald) when his afternoon takes a dramatic turn for the worse.

When there's a sudden knock at the door, Casey is stunned to find a package stuffed with bank notes.

Immediately afterwards, sirens can be heard in the distance, so a panicking Casey tells Jett to run.

As the police storm the house following an anonymous tip-off from Adam, it's not long before they find a gun that has been planted by Adam's reluctant co-conspirator Ricky.

With Casey now accused of a recent armed robbery, he is led away by the officers and nobody listens to Brax's protests that he's being set upâ¦


Â© Channel 5
Casey and Jett discover a satchel of money.



Â© Channel 5
Casey and Jett are left with the money.



Â© Channel 5
The police arrive and question Casey.



Â© Channel 5
Casey is arrested.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, June 21 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Casey Braxton continues to struggle in the wake of his break-up with Tamara Kingsley and ends up kissing his boss Indi Walker in an upcoming storyline.

Australian viewers will know that Tamara has started seeing Kyle Braxton as a result of suffering from amnesia, meaning she doesn't remember her relationship with Casey. 

In a bid to drown his sorrows, Casey (Lincoln Younes) has been turning to drink but is managing to keep it a secret from those around him.

However, when Indi (Samara Weaving) holds a household party, she is surprised to see Casey stumble around the place drunk. She guides him into a bedroom to sleep it off but a drunken Casey misinterprets the situation and tries to kiss her.

Weaving told TV Week: "It's a really awkward situation because there is this whole boss-and-employee dynamic as well as the friendship between them. 

"They've both been through a lot of stuff so, as much as Indi's shocked and appalled, she also sort of knows where he is coming from in a way, considering her own background in dealing with loss and anxiety.

"She knew he was upset and feeling a bit down but she has no idea he was taking it out in the wrong ways."

Indi manages to not read too much into the attempted kiss, putting it down to a drunken mistake on Casey's part. 

"At this point, she doesn't think it is anything serious. Indi is great at addressing a problem straight on, rather than avoiding it," Weaving continued.

"So, even when Casey tries to forget what happened and sidesteps the whole situation, Indi is the kind of girl to address it straight on."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia, and in September on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## lizann

isn't the actor who plays casey suppose to be leaving this year?

----------


## tammyy2j

Younes, who plays Casey Braxton, has also indicated that he is considering his future at Home and Away after seeing a number of his former colleagues move over to Hollywood.

He told TV Week of his US ambitions: "After Home and Away, I'd love to go. LA is kinda the next thing to do, but I'd also love to do some Australian stuff - maybe a film or some theatre.

"I'm going over to LA this year and I'll hang with Luke [Mitchell], David [Jones-Roberts] and Axle [Whitehead], just to see what it's like and whether I like it.

"When the Braxtons do leave, it's going to be quite odd. I love that people love the characters, but I'm sure there will be many new faces viewers will love even more."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Casey Braxton will hit rock bottom when he ends up in hospital after a heavy night of drinking. 

Casey (Lincoln Younes) has been struggling in the wake of his former girlfriend Tamara's (Kelly Paterniti) memory loss, which has led her to start a relationship with his brother Kyle (Nic Westaway).

However, things take a dark turn for Casey after he gets drunk with Maddy. After falling asleep on the beach, Maddy is terrified when she wakes up and finds Casey unconscious.

Younes told TV Week: "It starts off as a fun night. Then, things start spiralling down to a much darker place and he's not really dealing with what is going on. 

"At this point, he's become addicted to the feeling alcohol gives him. Maddy isn't in as bad a place as Casey and doesn't want to follow him when it comes to drinking. He decides to drink a bottle of whiskey."

After discovering Casey unconscious, a panicked Maddy rushes to get help, with Brax (Steve Peacocke) arriving on the scene in the meantime.

Younes said: "Brax finds Casey passed out and choking on his own vomit. He's rushed to hospital straight away."

It was previously reported that a drunken Casey would try to kiss his boss Indi Walker.

----------

tammyy2j (29-07-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Casey Braxton will find himself in more jeopardy after rejecting his friend Maddy Osborne's advances.

Reeling over the fact that his ex-girlfriend Tamara Kingsley has started to get her memory back but still wants to be with his brother Kyle, Casey (Lincoln Younes) bonds with Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) - who is facing her own relationship troubles.

However, one thing leads to another and the troubled pair end up in a passionate clinch in his caravan.

Younes told TV Week: "When Casey realises it is the end for him and Tamara, he is in a really bad place and just wants to be by himself. 

"A tiny part of him hoped that when her memory returned, she would go back to him.

"There is a steamy moment between him and Maddy, and she puts the moves on and things start to get physical.



Kassandra Clementi as Maddy Osborne in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Kassandra Clementi as Maddy Osbourne


"He can see that she hasn't had sex before and does the noble thing, telling Maddy it will be better for her in the long run if they don't sleep together."

Devastated by the rejection, Maddy dramatically flees the caravan in tears. This is all witnessed by a furious Roo, who already had concerns over Maddy's friendship with Casey.

Younes said: "Roo sees the altercation and assumes that Casey has taken advantage of her."

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Casey Braxton and Maddy Osborne will find their lives hanging in the balance when they are involved in an explosive car crash.

The accident happens after the pair spend the evening at a Summer Bay function where Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) meets newcomer Josh. 

The teenagers hit it off and Maddy insists on staying out a bit later, causing a concerned Roo to instruct Casey (Lincoln Younes) to drive Maddy home safely. 

Casey later panics when he realises that Maddy has disappeared with Josh and when he eventually finds her, he drags her away, insisting they are going home. 

However, disaster strikes on the way back as Casey is suddenly blinded by strong headlights in the rear-view mirror and loses control of the car. Unbeknown to Casey, the occupants of the other car are Josh and his older brother Andy. 

As Casey slowly comes round after the accident, he realises the car is on fire and needs to get a seriously injured Maddy out of it. As Casey carries Maddy out, the vehicle explodes and the pair are knocked to the ground.

Younes said to TV Week: "Casey and Maddy are making amends with each other when all of a sudden they are run off the road by a four-wheel drive.

"Maddy is unconscious and the car is burning, so he has to act very quickly. He's really hurt, but manages to carry her out of the car before it explodes."

The pair remain injured at the scene of the crash until the following morning when they are found. By the time they are rushed to hospital, things are looking very serious for Casey and his future remains uncertain.

Younes said: "He wakes up and it is a life-changing thing that has happened to him. He's not the same person."

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Casey Braxton and Tamara Kingsley will grow closer as he struggles to cope with the extent of his life-changing injuries.

Casey (Lincoln Younes) will face the devastating prospect of not being able to walk again as a result of his massive car crash with Maddy Osbourne.

In the aftermath of the accident, Brax and Ricky both struggle to get through to a depressed Casey as he refuses to use a wheelchair.

Younes said to TV Week: "He is completely dejected and depressed. Because Casey is such an active person, to come to terms with the fact he might not be able to be active again is incredibly hard. 

"For him, as soon as he gets into that wheelchair, it's giving up."

However, it is Casey's former girlfriend Tamara (Kelly Paterniti), who eventually manages to reach out to him and help him come to terms with the wheelchair.

Younes said: "Once she starts helping him into the chair and taking him to rehab, their friendship is rekindled. It's a nice, team feeling which hasn't been felt for a long time. 

"There is nothing to bond two people like an emotional experience, so this is the perfect situation for a possible relationship reconciliation."

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Casey Braxton makes an embarrassing mistake as he tries to kiss his boss Indigo Walker.

Casey's life starts to spiral out of control in upcoming episodes as he feels betrayed by his brothers.

Already dealing with the heartbreak of Kyle and Tamara's relationship, things get worse for Casey (Lincoln Younes) when Brax asks him to lie for Ricky Sharpe when her case reaches court.

Knowing that giving false evidence could land him in big trouble for perjury, Casey can't help but feel that Brax is willing to sacrifice him for Ricky.

Later, Casey is in a surprisingly jovial mood when he makes an appearance at a party being held by Indi and Dex at the Walker household. Unfortunately, it's soon apparent that he's had too much to drink. 

Indi (Samara Weaving) takes charge and gets Casey to sleep at the house for the night, but in a drunken haze, he makes a move on herâ¦

Indi is worried about Casey's drinking.
Â© Channel 5
Indi is worried about Casey's drinking.


Indi tries to talk to Casey.
Â© Channel 5
Indi tries to talk to Casey.


Casey kisses Indi.
Â© Channel 5
Casey kisses Indi.


A drunk Casey wakes up from his night
Â© Channel 5
Casey is embarrassed when he wakes up the next day

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (14-09-2013), SoapsJSK (10-06-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Casey Braxton puts himself in danger on UK screens later this month as his behaviour continues to spiral out of control.

Casey (Lincoln Younes) remains on a troubled path in upcoming episodes as he struggles to cope with his ongoing heartbreak over Tamara Kingsley and the anger he feels over Ricky Sharpe's romance with his brother Brax.

Although things are looking bleak, Casey finds a welcome distraction when he gets to know Maddy Osborne (Kassandra Clementi) a little better. However, when they start drinking and clubbing together, it's clear that Casey might be a bad influence on Maddy.

Maddy initially enjoys the attention she is receiving from Casey, but she's less impressed when he starts pressuring her to drink in the daytime and drunkenly tries to kiss her.

A drunk Casey kisses Maddy 
Â© Channel 5
A drunk Casey kisses Maddy


Shortly after Maddy has angrily rejected Casey, he suddenly passes out on the beach as a result of consuming too much alcohol. 

A horrified Maddy runs to find help from Brax, John and Tamara, but will this be the wake-up call that Casey needs?

Casey passes out.
Â© Channel 5
Casey passes out.


Brax supports Casey.
Â© Channel 5
Brax supports Casey.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 8 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## alan45

Home and Away's Braxton brothers will be thrown into further turmoil when one of them is shot before Brax's court case.

As reported last week, Brax will be arrested when he confesses to a dark secret that he has been keeping under wraps for years.


However, as he is about to appear in court for charges relating to his past, a gunshot is fired and someone will be left fighting for their life.

Lincoln Younes, who plays Brax's younger brother Casey, said to TV Week: "The last thing anyone is expecting is for something to go down outside the court proceedings. 

"They are so preoccupied about what could happen to Brax inside the courtroom. It's a fairly sombre mood and there are plenty of nerves."

As Brax emerges from a police van, commotion breaks out and a person with a gun approaches and fires a shot.

Younes said: "It's very quick. Everyone is in panic mode. Someone has just been hit and so they could die. It is a highly tense scene and very frantic."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------


## hollie

I read that Casey is supposed to be leaving soon, maybe it's him that gets shot.
I really do hope who ever gets shot doesn't die,  :Sad:  they're all really lovely guys and it'll be really sad if one of them dies. :'(

----------


## hollie

.

----------


## lellygurl

Ohhhh! Is Casey leaving?

----------


## hollie

> Ohhhh! Is Casey leaving?


Yeah, apparently, don't know if he actually is though.

----------


## hollie

> Ohhhh! Is Casey leaving?


Yeah, apparently, don't know if he actually is though.

----------


## lellygurl

awww  :Sad:  LOL I like him!  :Crying:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lincoln Younes has confirmed that 2014 will be his final year on the soap.

The actor, who has played Summer Bay's Casey Braxton since 2011, has revealed that he thinks his time on the show will come to an end this year.

Speaking to TV Week, Younes said: "I don't see myself going beyond 2014. Right now, I'm very happy with the show. But, with any storyline, when the time is right it's better to go, rather than keeping something going when it's not working. 

"The Braxton storyline has served the show well."

Discussing his future plans, Younes admitted that he is looking forward to heading over to LA for work.

Home and Away's Braxton brothers
Â© Channel 5
The Braxton brothers

He said: "I'm very excited about going there. I can live on Dan [Ewing's] couch."

Ewing, who plays Younes's on-screen brother Heath, has already finished filming the soap and moved over to LA. Lisa Gormley, who plays Heath's wife Bianca, is also thought to have finished filming.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2wDW1mJTv

----------

tammyy2j (17-03-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lincoln Younes has confirmed that his character Casey Braxton gets a new love interest in the show's London episodes.

Casey comes along for the experience when his older brothers Brax and Heath visit the UK to save their respective relationships with Ricky Sharpe and Bianca Scott.

While doing some sightseeing in London, Casey meets a local girl named Linda and the pair strike up an immediate bond.

Younes told TV Week: "Casey and Linda hit it off from the get-go. After all the drama with Tamara and Kyle, I think it's nice for him to meet a girl who's fun and who has no agenda."

After Linda takes Casey on a tour of her home city, she brings him to her apartment and they sleep together.

The pair's time together is cut short when Casey gets a phone call to tell him that Brax has been involved in a terrible accident, but it may not be the last time that he sees Linda.

The role of Linda is played by Hannah Britland, whose previous credits include Fresh Meat, Misfits and Skins.

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and early May on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Casey Braxton will struggle to cope after learning the shocking truth about his paternity.

Viewers in Australia have already seen Brax learn that Casey's real father is Johnny Barrett, making him a half-sibling of Barrett brothers Andy and Josh.

Despite initially being blackmailed by Andy over the secret, Brax eventually realises that he cannot withhold the truth from Casey any longer.

The truth leaves Casey reeling and causes him to lash out at Andy (Tai Hara) after he cruelly mocks him at the gym.

Lincoln Younes, who plays Casey, said to TV Week: "To hear that his whole life has been a lie comes as a real shock. It makes him question everything to do with his identity. 

"Casey feels so humiliated and deeply hurt that everyone knew before him, which results in a brawl."

In the aftermath of his fight with Andy, Casey finds himself unable to cope with the new reality of his life and questions his future in Summer Bay.

Home and Away airs these scenes next week in Australia and in May in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Casey Braxton will be left battling a life-threatening infection in an upcoming storyline.

Casey will be left seriously ill after he contracts blood poisoning as a result of having his "All or Nothing" tattoo removed.

Viewers in Australia have recently seen Casey learn the shocking truth about his paternity, after Brax tells him that his real father is Johnny Barrett, making him a half-sibling of Barrett brothers Andy and Josh.

After initially fleeing the Bay following a fight with Andy, Casey returns to the Braxton house to pack his bags, feeling that he no longer belongs in the family.

Lincoln Younes, who plays Casey, told TV Week: "Having had a few days to reflect, he decides he doesn't belong at the house.

"It's too hard to move on from things and distance himself from his past when he's in the same environment."

As Casey heads off to spend the night at the gym, Brax (Steve Peacocke) follows his brother to talk some sense into him, but finds Casey in a shocking state.

Younes explained: "He finds Casey convulsing and semi-concious."

It is later revealed that the illness has been caused by the poor removal of Casey's tattoo.

"Having his tattoo removed is Casey's way of distracting himself from his past," Younes said. "He only got the tattoo because he thought he was destined to follow in the footsteps of Danny [who he thought was his dad] and his way of life."

Brax calls Nate (Kyle Pryor), who insists that Casey goes to the hospital to get himself checked out. When Casey refuses, Brax is left to convince his brother to change his mind before it's too late.

Home and Away airs these scenes next week in Australia and in June in the UK. 


*As the character is leaving, I fear he might die *

----------

lizann (21-04-2014), SoapsJSK (24-04-2014), tammyy2j (22-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

He should have stayed in London with his new love interest

----------


## Louisa Marshall

How many Braxton / Barrett near-death experiences can Summer Bay cope with? As much as I've always liked Brax, I'm finding the whole family dynamic pretty dull. It's like the rest of the Bay are just extras in the drama of the brothers lives. Next week: Jett, Nate and every other male on set discovers Johnny Barrett was in fact their dad, too, and Brax is their half-brother's half-cousin's twin dog.

----------

lizann (24-04-2014), SoapsJSK (24-04-2014), tammyy2j (09-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, some drastic behaviour from Casey Braxton will leave his loved ones concerned after he discovers that he is a Barrett.

Upcoming episodes see Casey (Lincoln Younes) decide to take some time out from Summer Bay after Brax finally tells him the truth about who his father was.

When Casey returns to the Bay following a few days' absence, Brax (Steve Peacocke) is shocked to find his younger brother on the floor of the gym in complete agony.

It transpires that Casey is in pain after deciding to have his 'All Or Nothing' tattoo removed, but he doesn't make life easy for himself when he refuses to go to the hospital.

As a last resort, Brax is forced to call in local doctor Nate Cooper, who reveals that Casey is suffering a nasty infection due to having the artwork removed.

It's clear that Casey isn't his usual self as he is in a complete crisis over his identity, but can Brax finally convince him that he needs to be in the hospital?

Brax finds Casey on the floor of the gym 
Â© Channel 5
Brax finds Casey on the floor of the gym

Casey lies on the floor of the gym with his tattoo removed
Â© Channel 5
Casey lies on the floor of the gym

Nate comes to the gym to tend to Casey 
Â© Channel 5
Nate comes to the gym to tend to Casey

Nate checks on Casey 
Â© Channel 5
Nate checks on Casey

Brax tells Casey he's still his brother
Â© Channel 5
Brax tells Casey he's still his brother

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 24 and Wednesday, June 25 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is planning to kill off one of its regular characters in an upcoming storyline twist.

In dramatic scenes to be aired in Australia next week, a Summer Bay favourite will be killed by villain Jake Pirovic.

Brax, Casey, Kyle, Josh and Andy have been lined up as the potential unlucky victim who will be shot dead as Jake exacts his final revenge, TV Week reports.

Viewers know that Jake (Fletcher Humphrys) was responsible for the death of Charlie Buckton in 2012 and was recently unveiled as the leader of a drugs gang that Andy Barrett is involved with.

As Josh Barrett remains missing following his kidnap, a worried Andy rallies Casey to help track him down. 

Meanwhile, Casey (Lincoln Younes) is eager to keep Brax (Steve Peacocke) out of the mess, knowing the danger his brother could be in if he got involved with Jake .

However, unbeknown to Casey, his girlfriend Denny has already turned to Brax for help, leading to a dramatic showdown that will change all of their lives forever.

While it has never been officially confirmed, rumours have been circulating for a while that Casey's story will have a tragic ending.

Younes confirmed his show exit earlier this year, adding that he was planning to head over to America to seek work. 

 :Crying:

----------

tammyy2j (09-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

It seems to be the same storylines always for Braxtons and Barretts

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2014), lizann (09-09-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

I will never forgive Andy Barrett for bringing Jske back into the Braxtons lives, and for Casey being killed.
It makes me furious that with everything the Braxtons have done to help out Andy Barrett....he repays their kindness with tragic consequences. I don`t think Brax will ever forgive Andy Barrett for this.....and rightly so.
I never liked Andy since his first day, and time hasn`t lessened my dislike for him. it only enhances it.
 :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2014), lizann (09-09-2014), Perdita (09-09-2014), tammyy2j (09-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

brax might finally kill jake now

----------

tammyy2j (12-09-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

> brax might finally kill jake now


I hope so. And even better if Brax would kill Andy too. It`s Andy`s fault for bringing Jake back to the Bay due to his own greed. I blame him as much as Jake.

----------

lizann (11-09-2014), tammyy2j (12-09-2014)

----------


## Pantherboy

Totally agree! Andy should pay big time for what he has done & be an outcast in Summer Bay. Unfortunately it appears that the writers are going to "rehabilitate" Andys character at some stage. The actor who plays Andy is about to appear on Dancing with the Stars & had a story on him on the show Better Homes &Gardens recently, so they are trying to soften his image. As a couple of the River Boys have left the show, they obviously need a good "bad boy" to remain. I have also seen photos of Andy carrying Hannah in his arms, which was only filmed recently (but probably won't be on air till next year). I find this ridiculous if these two are back together, given what he has done. I hope they are not trying to make them the new Heath & Bianca!

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2014), tammyy2j (12-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

One Summer Bay resident will be left consumed with grief when a shock killing takes place on Home and Away.

As previously reported, a regular character will be murdered in dramatic scenes when villain Jake Pirovic takes his final revenge.

Brax, Casey, Kyle, Josh and Andy have been lined up as the potential victim, and the impact of the death will rock Summer Bay for a long time to come.

TV Week reports that one character in particular will struggle to come to terms with the death of their loved one and even turn to alcohol to seek solace.

After collapsing at the graveside after the funeral and being rushed to hospital, Nate (Kyle Pryor) diagnoses a cause of dehydration but they are so lost in their own heartache that the doctor's words are barely acknowledged.

However, a mystery will soon ensue when a packet of sleeping pills that Nate gives to the grief-stricken character go missing, and Nate and Hannah are left wondering who could have taken them. 

The blame is soon pointed at Sophie, who is devastated that Nate could accuse her, leaving them wondering who really is responsible.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5, with first look screenings at 6.30pm on 5*.

----------

TaintedLove (26-09-2014)

----------


## hollie

Today's episode was just horrible. :'(

----------


## Perdita

There is tragedy ahead on Home and Away later this month when Casey Braxton is shot dead by villain Jake Pirovic.

The drama unfolds as Josh Barrett (Jackson Gallagher) is held hostage by Jake, causing Casey (Lincoln Younes) to put his plans with girlfriend Denny (Jessica Grace Smith) on hold.

As Casey gets drawn into looking for him Josh, he soon learns that Jake is involved and knows they must get to him before Brax does. 

Although Denny is worried about what he's getting into, Casey assures her that everything will be alright. However, an unconvinced Denny finds Brax who immediately swings into action.

Casey and Andy eventually find Josh with Jake at his hideout, but he manages to make a quick getaway. When Brax and Kyle arrive, Brax is furious with Casey, who reveals that he only got involved because he didn't want to lose Brax again. 

As the brothers argue, tragedy strikes as a bullet is fired through the window and hits Casey. 

Brax tries to save Casey.
Â© Channel 5
Brax tries to save Casey.

Although Brax desperately tries to save Casey while they wait for the ambulance to arrive, it is clear that the situation is very serious.

By the time the authorities arrive, Casey has passed away, and Kyle tries to hold them off as Brax sits with his brother, overcome with grief...

Casey dies after being shot.
Â© Channel 5
Casey dies after being shot.
 :Crying: 

Meanwhile, oblivious to the drama that is unfolding elsewhere, Ricky Sharpe takes a pregnancy test.

After learning that it is positive, Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) tries to track down Brax, unaware of the tragedy he has just faced.

Ricky takes a pregnancy test.
Â© Channel 5
Ricky takes a pregnancy test.

Ricky discovers she is pregnant.
Â© Channel 5
Ricky discovers she is pregnant.

Ricky eventually finds Brax at the gym, distracting himself with work, but he is unable to hide his emotions any longer and he breaks down.

However, as Brax vows to get his revenge on Jake for murdering his brother, Ricky is left wondering how they will overcome this latest tragedy...

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, November 10 and Tuesday, November 11 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Former Home and Away star Lincoln Younes has landed a role in an Australian film.

The actor, who previously played Summer Bay's Casey Braxton, bowed out of the show last year in order to pursue new projects.

Lincoln Younes as Casey Braxton in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Lincoln Younes as Casey Braxton

Younes recently hinted at an "important and very cool" new project but the details have only just been confirmed.

While the part Younes is playing is currently unclear, the feature film is written and directed by Ned's Abe Forsythe and is a black comedy set during the aftermath of the Cronulla riots.

Taking to Twitter to announce the news, Younes said: "First feature film in the can!! Check link in my bio for info."

First feature film in the can!!

Check link in my bio for info. https://t.co/V9pzkiKISn

— Lincoln Younes (@lincolnyounes1) February 27, 2015

Younes recently starred in Nine Network drama Love Child and ABC miniseries Hiding, but still has plans to head over to the US for work.

He played the role of Casey for three years, but the character met a dramatic end in 2014 when he was shot dead by villain Jake Pirovic.


_Shame his character was killed off but looks like he has plenty of work in other series and I wish him all the success wherever he might go_

----------

Pantherboy (27-02-2015), TaintedLove (27-02-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

Article on Lincoln Younes in _The Daily Telegraph_ today:


*How Younes went from Home and Away to Hollywood.* 

LINCOLN Younes is mixing in good company as his star rises in Hollywood. 

The former Home and Away actor was front and centre as Eva Longoria celebrated the unveiling of her Walk of Fame star in Los Angeles this week. 

âIt was an honour celebrating today with you @evalongoria,â Younes wrote on Instagram. 

âMay your Walk of Fame star produce as many smiles as you do. This town is lucky to have you.â

Younes, 26, moved to the US earlier this year after being cast in the ABC America series Grand Hotel. 

Heâs buffed-up for the role, sharing a series of super fit ripped images to social media over recent weeks. 

He attended Coachella at the weekend with castmates from Grand Hotel, which also stars Demian Bichir, Roselyn Sanchez, Chris Warren, Bryan Craig and Anne Winters.

Younes plays the character of Danny in the show that is based on a Spanish series originally set at the turn of the 20th century.

Grand Hotel will be a soapy drama set around a Miami Beach Hotel whereby under its perfect exterior lies a family and staff swimming in explosive secrets. The original series was dubbed a Spanish Downton Abbey. 

âI am so excited to be assembling this all-star cast that reflects the world in which we live,â Longoria has said. 



...and the DailyMail article:



*From Summer Bay to LA! Home And Awayâs original River Boy Lincoln Younes cuddles up to Hollywood star Eva Longoria after partying at Coachella* 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Coachella.html

----------

